# Speed



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm curious what speed everyone runs their AF engines. I guess you need an AF transformer so all the speeds would be the same to compare. I run my 336 a smidge under 60 nice and easy. While my hudson seems happier in the upper 80s

While talking speed. 60mph setting has my 336 moving smooth while 60 with my hudson is moving quite slow. Any reason why the difference in speed with the same speed setting?

Hope all is well with everything.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RookieHudson said:


> While talking speed. 60mph setting has my 336 moving smooth while 60 with my hudson is moving quite slow. Any reason why the difference in speed with the same speed setting?
> 
> Hope all is well with everything.


Different motor performance? Just runs better?
I don't have Flyers, is the hudson heavier? 
Does it have more wheels then the 336?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

You do realize, of course, that it actually has nothing to do with speed, scale or otherwise. 

The transformer output that varies with throttle position is voltage. What AF has done is merely assign an arbitrary scale to their throttle and called it 'speed.' Even the 'voltage' scale of various transformers is merely a guideline and may be off by a volt or two.

Ed answered your question, two different engines that represent different electrical 'loads' are going to respond differently to the same voltage.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Have to agree with the two responses. There is no set "speed" that provides proper function. The Gilbert Flyer line was merely a toy train, not a scale railroad. With that in mind, as a kid, it was often where I ran my Flyers as fast as I could and slowed them for the turns only to go speeding down the following straight as it circled the oval. If I were to reduce the throttle, the train would actually roll at a speed that looks more authentic. But to do this, the voltages around the circuit must be constant...that requires power feeder lines every so often and good tight joints with clean track. Even then, two engines may not perform the same...but as one person stated, there will be differences.


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I realize that the "speed" setting is not a true speed, correct scale, and that the speed is a variation of the voltage from the transformer. The 336 is a bigger train with a larger engine than the hudson 326. I find it interesting that the larger heavier train even though it has a larger engine runs faster at the "60 mph" speed the smaller hudson train.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

wheel size, gearing, brush wear, maintainence/lubrication, etc. 
probably lots of factors.:dunno:


----------

